# Vợt Cầu Lông Lining TECTONIC 7: Đẹp Thôi Là Chưa Đủ



## dacsan123 (14/8/21)

Lining Tectonic 7 là cây vợt nằm trong Series Tectonic hoàn toàn mới được Lining ra mắt trong năm 2020. Ví von như dòng vợt kế thừa và nâng cấp của dòng Turbo Charging huyền thoại. Vậy để xem Tectonic 7 có phải là con gà đẻ trứng vàng của Lining hay chỉ là con gà đẻ trứng thường?
>>> Xem thêm: best badminton rackets for doubles 2021

Dòng Tectonic lần đầu được giới mộ điệu cầu lông biết đến thông qua cây Tectonic 7D được đơn nữ số 1 Trung Quốc là Chen Yu Fei sử dụng. Còn song sinh của nó là Tectonic 7 được các anh em cầu lông trong nước biết đến thông qua … mức giá rẻ giật mình. Lần đầu tiên anh em lông thủ được mua một cây vợt thuộc dòng cao cấp của Lining với giá trên dưới 2 củ khoai – một mức giá không tưởng bởi từ trước đến nay chưa một cây vợt cao cấp nào của Lining có giá dưới 3 củ khoai cả.

Cây Tectonic 7 mà tôi trải nghiệm là phiên bản W3S2, tương đương 4UG5 của Yonex, sử dụng cước Nanogy98 với mức căng 12kg. Cái nhìn tổng quan khi cầm trên tay Tectonic 7 là cảm giác pha màu rất hiện đại và mới mẻ. Nếu như Yonex đang theo đuổi thiết kế bất đối xứng thì Lining vẫn theo đuổi thiết kế cân xứng truyền thống, nhưng cách pha màu rất hiện đại. Nước sơn lì, độ hoàn thiện cao, màu sắc rất nam tính. Chiếm 2/3 mặt vợt là màu đen lì được gia công cẩn thận. Ở góc 5h và 7h màu vàng đồng là nơi sử dụng carbon T1100G và công nghệ Tectonic mà theo Lining thì combo này làm tăng lực đàn hồi của mặt vợt và tăng tốc độ ra vợt hơn 3,2% so với các công nghệ tiền nhiệm. So với Yonex Voltric Z Force 2 Review thì cây vợt này có những tính năng hiện đại sau:

TECTONIC:
Là công nghệ sử dụng carbon T1100G bổ trợ ở góc 5h và 7h của vợt, giúp tăng độ đàn hồi của mặt vợt, hỗ trợ tốc độ ra lực lên tới 3,2% so với các công nghệ tiền nhiệm.


CUBIC LOCKING
Là công nghệ khí động học cấu tạo lên khung vợt, công nghệ làm giảm tối đa sức cản của không khí giúp người chơi không bị mất sức quá nhanh khi sử dụng


UHB SHAFT
UHB SHAFT là công nghệ làm tăng sự dẻo dai, giúp tăng khả năng kiểm soát cũng như độ chắc chắn cho vợt. Với công nghệ này người chơi sẽ có được những cú smash, hãy nhưng có chạm cầu đạt hiệu quả cao nhất.


WING STABILIZER
Đây là một công nghệ thiết kế đặc biệt ở khung vợt, giúp làm giảm khả năng chạm cầu không đúng tâm vợt. Công nghệ này làm tăng độ chính xác trong từng cú đánh cho người chơi.


TB NANO POWERTEC.
Công nghệ này tạo ra sự liên kiết tuyệt đối giữa các sợi nano carbon đặc biệt khiến chúng chắc chắn hơn tới 20% mà không ảnh hưởng tới trọng lượng tổng thể của vợt. Với công nghệ, các sản phẩm cao cấp sẽ có mức dễ chịu hơn.

Theo đánh giá của tôi thì Tectonic 7 phù hợp với các bạn có lối đánh phòng thủ bền bỉ, kiên trì chờ đối phương mắc sai lầm để dứt điểm. Thân vợt hơi cứng phù hợp với các bạn có cổ tay từ trung bình khá sẽ phát huy công năng của vợt tốt hơn. Với mức giá rẻ vô địch chỉ trên dưới 2 củ khoai cho một cây vợt dòng cao cấp thì Tectonic 7 là một lựa chọn không tồi. Ý tôi là nếu không đánh được thì bỏ trong bao vợt vẫn đẹp mà.
>>> Xem thêm: Yonex VOLTRIC 80 Reviews


----------

